# My Profile is 92% Complete



## VentureForth (Jun 18, 2012)

It's irritating. I don't like having an A-. I want an A+. I cannot find anything that I haven't properly filled out on my AGR user profile, yet it stalls at 92%. What the freakin' heck?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't worry, you're still an A+ identity theft target in _my_ book.

Edited to add:


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 18, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> It's irritating. I don't like having an A-. I want an A+. I cannot find anything that I haven't properly filled out on my AGR user profile, yet it stalls at 92%. What the freakin' heck?


Mine has been at 90% for 10 years. Never could get it higher. Must be Amtrak math!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 18, 2012)

You need to fill out everything. That is to say, regular phone, mobile phone, work phone, interests, etc.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2012)

I was stuck at 90% or 92% (I forget which) then added something (maybe a cell number), and magically became 100%! I don't really know what caused it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 18, 2012)

How do you find out how much is complete?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 18, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> How do you find out how much is complete?


You can see how much personal information you've handed over to AGR (and whoever else may happen upon it) by logging into AGR and looking for the box in the upper right of the page that says "My Amtrak" followed by your member number and then your profile percentage.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2012)

I got to 100% when I added either a work phone number or address. Soon I will not have a work address or phone number and I guess I will be downgraded from 100%. :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 18, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I got to 100% when I added either a work phone number or address. Soon I will not have a work address or phone number and I guess I will be downgraded from 100%. :giggle:


Just change your address to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. & your phone to Julie's.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 18, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I got to 100% when I added either a work phone number or address. Soon I will not have a work address or phone number and I guess I will be downgraded from 100%. :giggle:
> ...


I always wondered where Julie lived.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 19, 2012)

Everything is filled out except name suffix and 2nd address line. :blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> 1340063746[/url]' post='374495']
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Julie actually lives in Boston!


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't know if it's kosher to post this, but there was a thread about this exact same topic on Flyertalk last year.

The bottom line (IMO) is that the little "percentage" indicator is largely pointless and needlessly confusing. What

AGR is getting is people filling in fake information just to bump up the percentage to 100%. That's a sign that

it's not working.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine only got up to 100% when I added my cell phone #. Before that, I never had a cell phone so had no cell phone #. I guess getting a cell phone made me whole. :lol:


----------



## TraneMan (Jun 19, 2012)

I was at 95%, I added my cell number as my "home" number, and Mr. and i am now 100%!


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 20, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> I was at 95%, I added my cell number as my "home" number, and Mr. and i am now 100%!


I did the same and reached 100%.


----------

